# I need a black bart 1bb1 equivilent motor.



## chsw (Nov 15, 2011)

I am repairing a stove for a elderly lady who realy cannot afford a $200 motor for this unit. Anyone know of a equivilent to it? I appretiate any help you can provide. I tried to have the motor rebuilt but the motor shop said it is shot.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2011)

This looks like the same motor as the 1/30 HP BB1 for the rear mounted fan on a Buck. Take a look and see what ya think.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-HVAC-33-In-Diameter-Motor-3M557


----------



## chsw (Nov 16, 2011)

Longer shaft but other then that it looks right. Would it unballence the mother if I cut the shaft down? I don't see where I would have to though as the fan has clearence. Any fanblade suggestions? It is a 9.5 inch fanblade.


----------



## chsw (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking closer at that motor it appears to have 2 wires instead of 3. How would that wireup?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 16, 2011)

I went to look since there are several other similar motors listed but now the link doesn't work.  >:-(  Went to the site and it is busted at the moment. They have several more. Look at them and maybe you can find a match.

When the thing is working again.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Nov 22, 2011)

Here ya go...

http://www.servicesales.com/rear-mount-130-hp-motor-1bb1-p-111.html


----------

